# Booger Hill Bass Club



## CodyBass (Jan 27, 2014)

Booger Hill Bass Club is a bass fishing club tournament trail. We have been as established group for 10+ years. The clubs home location is Danielsville, Ga. We fish 12 tournaments a year, and meet for tournaments on the 3rd saturday of every month. The lakes that we fish include; Lake Hartwell, Lake Lanier, Lake Russell, Lake Clarkhill, Lake Oconee, Lake Sinclar, Lake Jackson, and lake Keowee. We currently have 23 boats on the roster but would love to have the club grow. Our tournaments 100% payback. Our annual meeting usually takes place around the end of March, or early April, this is when we announce the points winners for the past season, and discuss, change, and make changes on the upcoming season. If you want to join the club you can join anytime through out the year. We do have club dues to help pay for ramp fees, or anything else that the club needs. If you want to fish with a great group of people, that love god, family and fishing this is the fishing club you belong to. We look forward to seeing each and everyone of you on the water. Contact Morris Stevens 706-255-2626, Or Cody Bass 706-372-4751, also like us on facebook @ Booger Hill Bass Club


----------



## CodyBass (Jan 29, 2014)

Annual Club meeting will be held on March 23 at @ 2pm. Location still to come.


----------



## CodyBass (Feb 6, 2014)

we are ready for the new season. Hope you guys are too.


----------



## CodyBass (Feb 9, 2014)

Club meeting will be held at Gina Belle's in Danielsville, GA, @ 2 pm.Hope to see ya'll there!!!


----------



## GASLAYER (Mar 18, 2014)

I just recently moved to Danielsville. What are the number of minimum tournaments to fish for being in the club? My wife also wants to join a club. Females allowed?


----------

